# How can I lose 60 lbs without working out?



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2020)

Pic?


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 27, 2020)

Cocaine or meth will do the trick!


----------



## Polyuro (Apr 27, 2020)

Eat less and better. Working out converts fat to muscle and u don't lose much weight.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2020)

Cut out sugar like soda, carbs like grains and then fats. Lean protein and all the veggies you want- with some exceptions like root crops because sugars and avocados because they're high in fat.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ty that’s what my nutritionist said




ttystikk said:


> Cut out sugar like soda, carbs like grains and then fats. Lean protein and all the veggies you want- with some exceptions like root crops because sugars and avocados because they're high in fat.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 27, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


Can you get a dog and go on walks eat right and smoke cured weed? Ill buy you the dog if need be!


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes I can. I go on a half mile walk once a week



a mongo frog said:


> Can you get a dog and go on walks eat right and smoke cured weed? Ill buy you the dog if need be!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 27, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Yes I can. I go on a half mile walk once a week


Try twice a week. Start going to dog parks stay moving a bit. Go listen to Goggins a little.


----------



## Rayi (Apr 27, 2020)

I asked my wife how to lose 15 pounds. She suggested cutting off my head. It's been a long lock down


----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Well, I could suggest losing a leg like I did but the prosthesis weighs more than the original...


----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Or, you could try bariatric surgery.
I was 320 ten years ago and had a gastric bypass. Been at 200 ever since.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 27, 2020)

That would be nice 



GBAUTO said:


> Or, you could try bariatric surgery.
> I was 320 ten years ago and had a gastric bypass. Been at 200 ever since.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 28, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Yes I can. I go on a half mile walk once a week


Once a week? Most people walk multiple miles every day.... 
Eat less and cut out the shit. Substitute burgers with bananas. 
I know. It sucks.


----------



## YardG (Apr 28, 2020)

If you haven't already, drop bread from your diet. It's crazy how many calories a person consumes in bread.

And yeah, you're probably going to need to start exercising more. Start with one additional day per week and see how that goes, then slowly ramp up to three days a week, etc. I like running a tracking app on my phone to know how far I've gone in a week/month, helps keep me semi-accountable. Also, podcasts. Distracts from the boredom and possible discomfort (I'd talk to a doctor about any increase in exercise just to be on the safe side, but I presume they'd encourage a gradual and careful increase in frequency of exercise).

PS: And in general, be prepared for it taking awhile to lose weight in healthy sustainable way. Fact of life, it goes on easy and comes off hard.


----------



## ronintank (Apr 28, 2020)

Every year the doc says the same thing lose some weight. Eat less food, be more active.


----------



## f series (Apr 28, 2020)

Fast, I've fasted for 14 days, lost 25 pounds. No I did not gain it back ROFL. That's all bs. Unless of course you don't change your eating habits. Then you're wasting your time.

If you are going to change your lifestyle, and want a super jump start, I'd fast 1 week + at a time. Any time you break your fast, eat fruit only. Anytime you begin a fast, your second day in, do an enema. Save your intestines a lot a time that could be spent literally burning fat.

I'd do this until your within 30 pounds of your goal. So if you want to weigh 170. Fast to 200. Then work hard for the final 30. 

Super calorie restriction.
I'd stay under 800 but under 1200 and you'll still lose weight, and have energy.


You're going to lose weight extremely _fast.
if you don't work out you will have more skin than you want. You will absolutely have to work out later on to fill it in, or wait a few years for your body to naturally do it.

if this is a real thing you want to do, when you lose 100+ pounds, it changes you, you'll be a completely different person.

Why 250? Are you fat or tall/big with fat?_


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2020)

1200 calories, high protein and low carbs. Exercise 30 minutes a day if you can.
You should lose 20 lbs in the first month.
Good luck, You did not gain it overnight so don’t expect to lose it overnight.


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 28, 2020)

I have dropped 55 lbs within a year before by adding daily excersise and eating better.

It can be overwhelming to try to comprehend how you are going to make these all these changes all at once so I have 2 simple suggestions to get started.

Eat salads for lunch. Big ones. They will help you feel full throughout the day and help you get started towards an overall better diet. Just get into that habit, make all different sorts of salads and greens it will kick things off on the right track. 

Daily excersise for at least 20 mins. This could be just walking, which is honestly a great low stress excersise. The point is to get into the habit and dont give up. If you walk 2 blocks a day the first week, then the next week add one more block. You know you can do it you proved to yourself already by doing 2 blocks the first week. Then continue to challenge yourself and go a little further each time. Maybe instead of adding distance one week, you decide to pick up the pace and do it in 9 minutes instead of 10 etc. Stay positive and keep pushing. Soon you will be running 5Ks and marathons!


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 28, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> I have dropped 55 lbs within a year before by adding daily excersise and eating better.
> 
> It can be overwhelming to try to comprehend how you are going to make these all these changes all at once so I have 2 simple suggestions to get started.
> 
> ...


ty


----------



## M.O. (Apr 28, 2020)

This is definitely my opinion but it’s a strong one.

Priority #1 is high digestion mobility. Veggie diet accomplishes this. Beans, super grains, yogurt + jam to sweeten. Nuts. Eggs. Avoid diets that leave out fat/protien/carb. They will make you unhealthy. If it’s ‘temporary’ or unsustainable that says it all. 
Avoid beef, chicken, pork. Avoid cheese until you know it doesn’t slow you down. Avoid sugar in all forms. It makes you fake hungry. It causes systemic pain too. Lots of good reasons to avoid it. Avoid processed foods wherever possible. 

Priority #2 Learn the difference between your body wanting you to keep eating (which might actually be thirst for H2O) and REAL hunger. Real hunger can’t be ignored and is coupled with fatigue. Physical and mental fatigue. This is the hunger you want to alleviate. Not the phony hunger that would let our ancestors pack on weight when food was available. They survived famine. Your body still could in this current world of abundance. 

Hate to say it but stop drinking alcohol if you do. It makes fat weight loss almost impossible. 

Vape all the good weed you want. I don’t know anything about vape juice cartridges. I’m talking flower vape. I do even before workout. Some studies say it boosts testosterone. I smoke some too but try to save that for after workout and definitely not regular so you don’t fuck up your lungs. You said no workout but I mean, even sex is a workout. Or it should be! Regardless more O2 in your bloodstream will stoke your metabolic furnace. 

I’ve always worked out hard but following this I lost 50lbs in 8 months. I’ve never lost so fast. I’ve never kept it off without trying. Shit is crazy and annoying to tell people sometimes, but for me it works. Hope it helps! If you want some specifics let me know.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 28, 2020)

A really good book I read was food for thought
It goes over how food directly effects moods, and goes over a lot of proper ways to eat and of what

Hope this helps!


----------



## trowertripper (Apr 28, 2020)

not sure if you are like me, but i hate working out, because its just boring. i find doing something with a purpose creates more desire to exercise than standing on a treadmill or starionary bicyle.
If im hiking, hunting, riding my horse even mowing with the push mower, i find its more likely i will do the activity than just trying to will myself to do something"to lose weight"
also i am losing weight while on lockdown because i no longer eat out, cook at home and make healthy meals. that and the push mower..lol


----------



## DrKiz (Apr 28, 2020)

Besides the dietary changes, etc.......

Testosterone cypionate or enanthate 100-200mg per week with daily injections of 2-5iu of growth hormone.

You did say without working out..... not saying it's healthy.... that's up for debate.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 28, 2020)

What about the fasting? Anyone lose weight doing it? I don’t want to change my diet


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> What about the fasting? Anyone lose weight doing it? I don’t want to change my diet


I suggest you stop eating all together, then you won't be able to troll this site anymore.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I suggest you stop eating all together, then you won't be able to troll this site anymore.


what?


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I suggest you stop eating all together, then you won't be able to troll this site anymore.


Give me one of those jars of nuggs please. I’ll pay you back double


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 28, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> What about the fasting? Anyone lose weight doing it? I don’t want to change my diet


Fasting is good in small amounts and will help you lose weight but its not a good long term solution.

Not sure what your diet is now. The only thing you need to change is your mind. Say I can and I will instead of I cant I dont wanna and I wont. Stay positive. You can do anything you set your mind to.

There are a lot of good suggestions in this thread but thats why I suggested start slow and dont get overwhelmed about making huge changes. Start slow but stick with it. One step at a time and consistency is all it takes. Do better today then you did yesterday and you wont recognize yourself in a year.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 28, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Fasting is good in small amounts and will help you lose weight but its not a good long term solution.
> 
> Not sure what your diet is now. The only thing you need to change is your mind. Say I can and I will instead of I cant I dont wanna and I wont. Stay positive. You can do anything you set your mind to.
> 
> There are a lot of good suggestions in this thread but thats why I suggested start slow and dont get overwhelmed about making huge changes. Start slow but stick with it. One step at a time and consistency is all it takes. Do better today then you did yesterday and you wont recognize yourself in a year.


Ya determination goes along way. I decided to quit smoking after 30 years, and am on week 7 now. Mind over matter.

Quitting one thing at a time is great advice too. Baby steps, lol.


----------



## M.O. (Apr 29, 2020)

Fasting regularly will just trigger you to store even more. Been there and done that. You have to program the body to realize it doesn’t need to store. It takes time. This is why fast digestive mobility works. 

To be super clear I started my herbivore diet because of very high cholesterol and another health issue. I wanted the diet to fail. I wanted to hate it. It wasn’t meant to lose weight even.

also wouldn’t have changed to a veggie dude based on a forum post.

Honestly I wouldn’t believe me either. I always made fun of vegetarians sadly lol. I generally hide the fact unless I’m forced to admit it.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Eating a salad for lunch today


----------



## f series (Apr 29, 2020)

M.O. said:


> Fasting regularly will just trigger you to store even more. Been there and done that. You have to program the body to realize it doesn’t need to store. It takes time. This is why fast digestive mobility works.
> 
> To be super clear I started my herbivore diet because of very high cholesterol and another health issue. I wanted the diet to fail. I wanted to hate it. It wasn’t meant to lose weight even.
> 
> ...


If you fast at least 4 days plus an enema, you will not store fat.

This is assuming you only break your fast with fruits/veggies/real juice.


----------



## M.O. (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Eating a salad for lunch today


Careful haha... next thing you know you’ll be doing some yoga 




f series said:


> If you fast at least 4 days plus an enema, you will not store fat.
> 
> This is assuming you only break your fast with fruits/veggies/real juice.


I can see that being a serious metabolic boost honestly with some fuel being added, the fruits and veggies. I have fasted to feel like I was reset. The way I eat now thought it’s totally unnecessary. 
I was thinking no need for regular long term habitual fasting. Technically part of my regular diet might be considered fasting to some lol.

I don’t want to pretend to be an expert on nutrition at all though, I’m not. I’ve mastered myself only. My way might not even work for everyone.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

I just did 3 hours of excercise. I’m out of weed and I used a mag light flashlight and tweezers and crawled all over the carpet to find weed. Got a nice bowl and am high. Back shoulders, neck and arm workout. Full blown sweat. Feel like I Rand a marathon


----------



## M.O. (Apr 29, 2020)

No workout > eats salad > insta morph into fat terminator 5000 three hour workout and still has motivation to scrounge up a carpet bowl...

I rest my case!


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

M.O. said:


> No workout > eats salad > insta morph into fat terminator 5000 three hour workout and still has motivation to scrounge up a carpet bowl...
> 
> I rest my case!


Look at my Avitar that’s 2 days of weed for free + got a workout lol


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 29, 2020)

3 snacks 15-30 carbs
3 meals 30-60 carbs evenly spaced out it's the type 2 diabetes diet to control blood sugar. Lost 80 lbs eating those oreo/nutter butter tiny bags for snacks and microwave shit for meals. Thought I was going to get fatter cause I was eating so often but lost about 5lbs a month.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> I just did 3 hours of excercise.


You should start shadow boxing down your hall way. Throw jabs stepping forward then jabs backing up. Then do 1-2's forwards and backwards. Then do 1-2-3's forwards and backwards. The last round you would do right hands and hooks (if you are right handed) forwards and backwards. 
So this exercise would be 4 rounds at 3 minutes a round with 1 minute break in-between each set. Thoughts?


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> You should start shadow boxing down your hall way. Throw jabs stepping forward then jabs backing up. Then do 1-2's forwards and backwards. Then do 1-2-3's forwards and backwards. The last round you would do right hands and hooks (if you are right handed) forwards and backwards.
> So this exercise would be 4 rounds at 3 minutes a round with 1 minute break in-between each set. Thoughts?


He'd have a heart attack like Dada5000 did after his fight against Kimbo


----------



## f series (Apr 29, 2020)

M.O. said:


> Careful haha... next thing you know you’ll be doing some yoga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I've fastest and used jolly ranchers to keep me from getting tunnel vision. It truly works, if you restrict calories and eat only junk food, your body will still do better than it was before.
But healthy food would be better I'm sure


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 29, 2020)

I agree with the suggestion to try fasting. 

You can get by on coffee, raw honey, and some good appetite-suppressing cannabis strain.


----------



## M.O. (Apr 29, 2020)

How long do you guys fast? Is it for time or until you feel that real hunger fatigue? I’d want to stoke the real hunger with something a bit substantial once you bottom out. I can see the benefit of learning your body through hardcore fasting though 100%.

I keep real hunger close enough that sugar can make me dizzy/sick. I love to workout and if my performance isn’t there I know I need to eat more. 
I’ve even been experimenting with chocolate before a workout. Chocolate covered almonds are god mode. I’m kind of stoned and rambling tho haha


----------



## peterstoke (Apr 29, 2020)

just cut your portion sizes down. eat less. walk around the house more often and exercise more. and you should start losing weight slowly


----------



## M.O. (May 1, 2020)

Hey Heavy, you okay after that big workout? Delayed onset muscle soreness is a B. H20 and time will fix it. If you’re going workout route your idea to mutiltask something you need/want with activity is excellent.

edit: less is more to start off so you don’t burn out. Serious diminishing returns after 25-30 minutes intense anyway


----------



## Thecook (May 1, 2020)

intermittent fasting 18-6 or one meal a day


----------



## M.O. (May 4, 2020)

Alright, last note from me on this I promise. Maybe someone will read this and it’ll help them. 

My injury has healed so well I’m back at it now. For a full 14 days I was resting and eating EXTRA to heal from what luckily was just a huge bruise. A lot of extra high calorie, high fat, high protein, whatever. I don’t count calories but trust me. 

Somehow I lost weight. Probably some lean weight but small amount of fat too. I’m a fitness trainer and have the gear to check it right.

Shouldn’t even be possible but I’m for real. If you don’t have something that would contraindicate this diet it’s powerful. 

Peace love and health to you all.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 5, 2020)

Walk 5 times a week.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 9, 2020)

Handful of Mollys ......


----------



## DaFreak (May 9, 2020)

Coke or meth


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (May 9, 2020)

Starve yourself. Cardio. No sugar. Only vegitables. Broccoli and brown rice. Nothing white. Eat nuts. Lots of fiber. 

Don’t get a dog - people get dogs and say they are going to go for walks and runs and use the dog as an excuse to get in shape, but usually the dog is far more active and energetic than the owner and eventually the dog ends up being the one suffering. Maybe borrow a dog and try that out for a few months.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 12, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


so you want to change your body and life without actually putting in any work? good luck!


----------



## 420drummer (May 12, 2020)

Crack


----------



## gwheels (May 12, 2020)

without work...cut off a leg arm and head...problem solved because it took effort to get there.

Otherwise diet...and modest excercise...diet as in stick to X calories a day and exercise is as simple as walk for 5 minutes then 10 20 30 up to 1 hour.

And over time it happens. Walking is awesome and you think shit out...price free if you have moblity.


----------



## Ebenezer Kong (May 12, 2020)

Intermittent fasting (16 hours fasting, 8 hour eating window) and low carb/high protein/ high fat has worked well for me over the past 6 years.


----------



## Lpena007 (May 12, 2020)

Try intermittent fasting, and like 20min of workout everyday. You’ll be in shape in no time !


----------



## Madmungo (May 12, 2020)

Copy Angus Barbieri, he was a Scottish man that lost around 300pounds in just over a year and kept it off too.


----------



## Gemtree (May 12, 2020)

Madmungo said:


> Copy Angus Barbieri, he was a Scottish man that lost around 300pounds in just over a year and kept it off too.


I'd hate to see what his skin looks like. I lost 80 in about 14 months and no saggy skin


----------



## Crackiller (May 12, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


Can you instant message me


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2020)

Drugs


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> Starve yourself. Cardio. No sugar. Only vegitables. Broccoli and brown rice. Nothing white. Eat nuts. Lots of fiber.
> 
> Don’t get a dog - people get dogs and say they are going to go for walks and runs and use the dog as an excuse to get in shape, but usually the dog is far more active and energetic than the owner and eventually the dog ends up being the one suffering. Maybe borrow a dog and try that out for a few months.


Agree!
Maybe a better options would be to offer to walk other peoples dogs. Earn a little cash and burn some fat. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (May 12, 2020)

Get two birds stoned with one rock


----------



## Madmungo (May 13, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I'd hate to see what his skin looks like. I lost 80 in about 14 months and no saggy skin


Well done, that’s no mean feat.


----------



## Gond00s (May 13, 2020)

Adderall does the trick but the come down is shit lol.i think the lowest I got on it was like 160 sitting at 180


----------



## kroc (May 13, 2020)

Look up intermittent fasting, but take your supplements like mag and potassium. I basically waited to eat until about 11-12 and wouldnt eat after 7-8pm. Drink tons of water and coffee. But i ate fast food, drank pop etc. Just watched my calorie count and didnt eat late at night. went from 285 to 205, the last 20lbs i had to cut sugar completely but then i went back to normal eating schedule at the same time. I bet you drop 15lbs in three weeks cutting added sugar out.

edit: also doing a small walk, jump rope etc even for 5-10 minutes will do you some good.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (May 13, 2020)

Sugar is the #1 bad thing. Big Sugar corporation has America by the pecker. It’s a big conspiracy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 14, 2020)

AIDS


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2020)

If ya loose the hips ya loose the tips......


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 1200 calories, high protein and low carbs. Exercise 30 minutes a day if you can.
> You should lose 20 lbs in the first month.
> Good luck, You did not gain it overnight so don’t expect to lose it overnight.


That’s tough. You’re a better man than I. When I decide I wanna lose so, I track every calorie, fat & protein on a spreadsheet. I limit to 1,800 calories daily, with serious exercise at least 2x weekly. I use a fat caliper n tailor’s tape measure to track progress. I calculate body fat. Lots of protein, lots of produce. Zero fast food. Zero or nearly so on chips, cookies n other junk. The bottom line, however, is food consumption. Significantly reduce your intake, & u will lose weight.


----------



## Buddernugs (May 17, 2020)

Where u at Man U hit your gole?


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 1, 2020)

Try Keto. You can eat Fats and Protien. Low Carbs still. Cardio. Hit the treadmills or ellipticals. Find a hill and run up it 30 times. You must change your eating habits. Sleep is important. Follow a meal plan. Someone mentioned 1200 calories and that to me is torture. You can eat 2500 calories but not in Cheetos and ice cream. If you need any help hit me up and I’m not selling anything


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 1, 2020)

Don't deprive yourself, eat what you want but not a lot.

Funny a portion of bread will Jack me up twice as bad as a candy bar. 

I've been over 300 a few times, I'm down to 188 now, wife just got me some 36" blue jeans.

Diabetes.....


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 1, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Diabetes...


 my A1c is down to 5.1 from eating strict and correct. That’s amazing.


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 1, 2020)

.

Try intermitent fasting: Eat only between 11 am and 6 pm, nothing outside of those hours.

Eat a well balanced diet with modest servings.

I lost 30 lbs on this diet now I've been plateauing at 194, down from 223 with a goal of 170 lbs

.


----------



## Skewbong (Jun 1, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


I went from 330 to 190 on keto in 16 months. I'm lazy AF, 2 softball games a week was my exercise...in summer...nothing in winter. I was pre diabetic, gout, athletes foot, digestive issues, cholesterol meds. My issues stayed for about 6 months into keto. Then no issues, ever, since. I was getting gout at least once every 2-3 months and trust me it sucks. My bloodwork was done twice during that time and the numbers were perfect. My doctor was supportive and really said keep going, you're very healthy...NOW, and whatever it is, its working for you. Some of use can handle simple carbs better than others.


----------



## Skewbong (Jun 1, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> I went from 330 to 190 on keto in 16 months. I'm lazy AF, 2 softball games a week was my exercise...in summer...nothing in winter. I was pre diabetic, gout, athletes foot, digestive issues, cholesterol meds. My issues stayed for about 6 months into keto. Then no issues, ever, since. I was getting gout at least once every 2-3 months and trust me it sucks. My bloodwork was done twice during that time and the numbers were perfect. My doctor was supportive and really said keep going, you're very healthy...NOW, and whatever it is, its working for you. Some of use can handle simple carbs better than others.


....Continued...
I also do fasting and omad 4-5 days a week. And 2 or 3 meals on weekends. This makes it sustainable and you can still enjoy treats, Once in a while
Chicken is my protein of choice. 

I actually calculated that I ate 2000-2500 chicken wings (non coated) that year...no joke. It was my "fast food" of choice. Don't get me wrong cause this is mistaken for dirty or lazy keto. That will work for a while but its not healthy long term...eating lazy/dirty that is. I also eat lots of salads and raw veg, even the ones not recommended like potatoes, just a very small amount and include the skin.

Restaurants van be challenging, no doubt as you will see the most common choices will be wings, caesar salad, steak or burger with no bun. Good luck and I wish you the best for what works for you!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 1, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Don't deprive yourself, eat what you want but not a lot.
> 
> Funny a portion of bread will Jack me up twice as bad as a candy bar.
> 
> ...


Processed white breads and so called whole wheats can have high fructose corn syrup and other crap in them. Try real bread. Real bread is heavy, like a brick.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 1, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Where u at Man U hit your gole?



The OP is no longer on this site.

I think he died of obesity.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jun 5, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Eat less and better. Working out converts fat to muscle and u don't lose much weight.


The best fat burner is by default more muscle. You burn 105 calories a day doing nothing at all. This is your resting metabolic rate. If you do a heavy work out working a larger muscle group, let’s say legs you’ll boost your metabolism for a couple hours after your workout. Thus burning more calories and losing More weight. But what do I know I’m just an ISSA master trainer who lost 50 lbs himself.


----------



## Polyuro (Jun 5, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> The best fat burner is by default more muscle. You burn 105 calories a day doing nothing at all. This is your resting metabolic rate. If you do a heavy work out working a larger muscle group, let’s say legs you’ll boost your metabolism for a couple hours after your workout. Thus burning more calories and losing More weight. But what do I know I’m just an ISSA master trainer who lost 50 lbs himself.


Lololol. So your a doctor??????



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5556592/



I'm pretty sure this thread is dead but u can keep trying to advertise yourself.

Did u read about his health concerns either???









Need to Lose Weight? Questions to Ask Your Doctor


WebMD shares questions to ask your doctor about how to lose weight.




www.webmd.com





Your a trainer, good for you.... Try not to send anyone to the ER


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jun 5, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Lololol. So your a doctor??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao advertise myself for what? On a site for growing weed when I live in an illegal state? Are you gonna tell me I’m trying to advertise by giving facts from my own life when all you can do is post from shit you read? Get your weight up kid lol


----------



## Polyuro (Jun 5, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Lmao advertise myself for what? On a site for growing weed when I live in an illegal state? Are you gonna tell me I’m trying to advertise by giving facts from my own life when all you can do is post from shit you read? Get your weight up kid lol


Advertising how you are a trainer.... Great, your a trainer. Message received.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jun 5, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Lmao advertise myself for what? On a site for growing weed when I live in an illegal state? Are you gonna tell me I’m trying to advertise by giving facts from my own life when all you can do is post from shit you read? Get your weight up kid lol


And no I didn’t read about his medical condition nor did I say this would help him, just stated facts.


Polyuro said:


> Advertising how you are a trainer.... Great, your a trainer. Message received.


awesome where’s my fucking ribbon???


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Jun 6, 2020)

Currently a software guy who sits all day so I recently started working out again. It's so much different now but take my advice as sage trial run advice. Honestly when I was wrestling in high school we did a bunch of different shit to loose 20 pounds a night before weigh ins but that's not going to do yo uh any good. You want to take weight off and keep it off. First that involves getting all of your body on the same page. The way I see it is its cardio first, then working out, then diet. You can eat whatever as long as you work off the calories. First download the runner tracker app and take a mile jog before you even shower or smoke or poop make this a daily habit always increasing your distance or average rate of speed. Make this a habit. Next start meal prepping. 6 fruit cups a day and 4 things of milk plus chicken breast for dinner with veggies and cheese. Next find a workout that is more like lifting cinderblock all around you instead of lifting weights. Weights are for muscle targeting but if you twirl a cinderblock around your working like 100 different ones that come in handy during sex and a fight(wrestling talk) lastly just make sure not to drink pop so much but energy drinks can still be drank due to them increasing your metabolism.

My tedtalk

#retweet


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jun 6, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> What about the fasting? Anyone lose weight doing it? I don’t want to change my diet


I am skinny so I can’t say I’ve tried this first hand but I see MAJOR results with intermittent fasting on reddit


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jun 6, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Look at my Avitar that’s 2 days of weed for free + got a workout lol


The avatar is not bad... major thicc


----------



## Salty88 (Jun 6, 2020)

redi jedi said:


> Cocaine or meth will do the trick!



You're not wrong


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jun 6, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> I am skinny so I can’t say I’ve tried this first hand but I see MAJOR results with intermittent fasting on reddit


I do intermittent fasting. I only eat between 11-7 the rest I just drink water. That way you can kind of keep your diet the same.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jun 6, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> I do intermittent fasting. I only eat between 11-7 the rest I just drink water. That way you can kind of keep your diet the same.


It has to be the easiest approach. I bet it can be hard to find something healthy for every meal, but it’s not very hard to not eat. I mean how hard is it to just not do something. Maybe people get addicted to eating though. Because I can’t imagine someone telling me to just not smoke pot


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jun 6, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> It has to be the easiest approach. I bet it can be hard to find something healthy for every meal, but it’s not very hard to not eat. I mean how hard is it to just not do something. Maybe people get addicted to eating though. Because I can’t imagine someone telling me to just not smoke pot


You already mentioned that your skinny, so your body has different demands than mine. I’m 5’10 225 lbs. I get hungry there’s no getting around that lol and on top of that if you are working out and not taking in everything you need your gonna hurt yourself and be in worse condition. Fasting in my opinion and for my body is used more for cleansing purposes. For years I’d fast for 3 days out of every single month. Now I don’t do that so much and it hasn’t really made much of a difference. Others might feel different, less lethargic for example. It all depends on your body and body chemistry.


----------



## RachelWoods28 (May 1, 2022)

You can lose 60 pounds without training, but it will take a very long time. I would like to know why you can't do sports? From personal experience, I want to say that the diet is more effective if you add exercise. I can recommend the https://reverse.health/ program, which will develop an individualized nutrition plan based on your food preferences and plan a workout that matches your lifestyle. I should say that an individual weight loss plan perfectly disciplines! With this program, I lost 16 pounds that I couldn't lose for 3 years.


----------



## xtsho (May 1, 2022)

Just pop a couple of these at night before bed. No exercise necessary. The fat just burns off while you sleep.


----------



## Hobbes (May 1, 2022)

.




.


The Ultimate Lean Routine: 12-Week Cross-training & Fat Loss Program From the Creator & Director of the Warner&hellip; by Greg Isaacs - Paperback - January 1997 - from Kona Bay Books (SKU: 10932 (biblio.com)

.


----------



## warble (May 1, 2022)

I weighed 280 and now I weigh 185. I didn't train, I didn't diet. That stuff works for people that don't get high. I smoke dosido and that helps curb my appetite. I eat everything that I want, but I wait until I have rumblings in my stomach, before I start cooking. I'm hungry when I eat. Everything I cook tastes so much better when I'm hungry. I do limit my eating after 8pm. I don't watch as much tv. I take stairs instead of elevators. I work on my yard digging up trees and replanting them. I try to stay on my feet most of the day. I rest very little. I have been doing this for over a year and I'm trying to get back down to 160. I've been hung up on 185 for a couple of weeks. I've cut out most dairy, except yogurt drinks and cheese. I'm not a doctor or workout bro, I just try to be honest with myself. That works best for me. Some people can rationalize what they do, and pretend it should work. It is a simple mathemagical formula that can make it happen. If you work harder and eat less before sleep, you will become stronger. When you get stronger, and still eat less before sleep, than when you were gaining weight, you will lose weight.


----------



## Tropicalgreen (May 1, 2022)

What worked for me was doing a lot of intermittent fasting and eating healthier foods. I skip meals usually breakfast and lunch (although may have some snacks) and have a good dinner. You can make low calorie foods that taste great such as vegetables stir frys with meat or seafood. Some days I just eat whenever I feel like it but I try not to over do it unless it’s a cheat day. If you keep the majority of your days on a good diet and fast, you body will become accustomed to less calories and better foods. Next add in daily moderate exercise and you will see the weight drop, especially exercising while fasting. Keep this up for a while and you will lose weight. You may have to calculate your calorie intake if not sure to get a better idea of what you should be consuming daily. Try to get used to smaller portions. When you fast for a while food tastes even better. This may not be the best way to lose weight but I lost over 50 pounds in about a year.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 1, 2022)

Lose pounds , lose sleep , excessive sweating , rotten fucking teeth - No eating ! 
Excessive shaking gets those pounds to drop off !


----------



## Wastei (May 2, 2022)

Discipline yourself to be comfortable while being hungry. Fasting like other's suggesting or try keto which help a lot to be less hungry during the day. Only eat two times a day and between 6 hours. Eat at dinner and something later to keep you from being hungry before going to bed. 

If you fast for 18 hours every day it will be way easier to loose weight.


----------



## FlowerPower88 (May 2, 2022)

Do you drink soda? I know just by quitting soda I lost 30lbs in a short period of time without working out, I am on my feet and active though


----------



## FlowerPower88 (May 2, 2022)

Also Intermittent fasting is a good way to lose weight too, something like 8 hours of caloric intake, then 16 hours of fast, nothing but water. You will be hungry before bed for a while, but once you get past that it isn’t bad, and you can eat larger portions during your 8 hours so it’s more satisfying I think


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Weight Watchers


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 2, 2022)

My brother in law had a buddy who lost like 60lbs, just by stopping his late-night snacking. I personally know a guy who lost like 30 or 40lbs after he stopped drinking Mountain Dew. No other changes to these guys' lifestyles otherwise.

I guess the point to that is; evaluate what you're currently doing, you could simply make a couple easy lifestyle changes to a HUGE benefit. Adding exercise to late-night eating or to constant sugary soda intake would have done nothing for these guys.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2022)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


sleep, lots of it. And only eat one full meal a day.


----------



## amneziaHaze (May 25, 2022)

I lost 14 kg in around a month i just stoped eating candy and juice.had 2 normal big meals. Ifyou want to do it faster walk for 5km its around 30 min of normal walking find a reason to walk if you dont like just walking in the city or park.maybe a cool lunch place 5km away walk eat walk back...

One glass of coca cola is 215cal full plate of rice around 130g and 50g chicken is around 300 cal.... You will strugle to finish the plate


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 4, 2022)

I know not right but I went to eating one small meal a day. 

So far lost 50 pounds. Wanting to lose to 200 pounds. 

I lifted weights for 3 years and gained weight. Went to the stepper got my cardio up and lost weight .

My wife was operated on and lost weight. But that is last resort to me.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Jun 4, 2022)

I knew a guy who went from a 5'9" 170KG snaggletoothed angry fat man to 90KG and won a local bodybuilding competition. It took him about 2 years, he ate two very large cooked meals every day but also went to the gym for 3 hours twice a day, 6 days a week.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 4, 2022)

Polyuro said:


> Eat less and better. Working out converts fat to muscle and u don't lose much weight.


You cant turn fat to muscle, nor does muscle turn into fat.

Check into Weight watchers. They have what is probably the most successful program there is.


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 5, 2022)

.

Joaquin Phoenix lost all that weight for the joker by just eating an apple a day.

.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 5, 2022)

Spend the summer in Bogota or perhaps have a go with some dextroamp-amphetamine ( Adderall ) , either or will get you down to a feather-weight.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 5, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Spend the summer in Bogota or perhaps have a go with some dextroamp-amphetamine ( Adderall ) , either or will get you down to a feather-weight.


I think the OP died a couple years ago when he went vegan.


----------



## CoastalMarySeeds (Jun 9, 2022)

I dropped 70 pounds over about 6 months by

Intermittent fasting. I only eat between 12pm and 6pm. No late night snacking etc.
Exercise bike. Started slow and built up.1 mile a day -> 2 miles -> now I do 10 miles a day with Sundays off.
Better eating. I cut out most carbs. Was hard as I love bread.
Less junk food and sodas. I didn't go cold turkey on these as I figured that would tempt me more. Just cut way down and switched to a single diet soda a day.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 9, 2022)

CoastalMarySeeds said:


> I dropped 70 pounds over about 6 months by
> 
> Intermittent fasting. I only eat between 12pm and 6pm. No late night snacking etc.
> Exercise bike. Started slow and built up.1 mile a day -> 2 miles -> now I do 10 miles a day with Sundays off.
> ...


Smarter than going to Bogota!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 10, 2022)

I've lost 75 pounds over the last 2 years. I quit drinking alcohol! The only downside, is the increased desire to choke the living shit out of the assholes around me!!!


----------



## Doggonewild (Jun 10, 2022)

no sugar small amounts of bread unless its Saturday (liquor counts as bread) and quit getting super stoned and eating huge meals late night i walk my dog two miles 5-6 days a week dont go home and sit on your couch get some hobbys like gardening lmao i lost 60 pounds in 6 months down from 320 my weakness was getting super high and eating cereal at 10pm im also using slim fast shakes to replace meals and keep myself from getting hungry thats a big thing i used to not eat all day at work then eat huge meals at night after getting baked its a slow process dont jump into anything slowly work yourself into it or you will relaspe to your same old habits another way to help yourself if you eat out alot think of every meal as 1000 calories if u eat three a day thats 300lbs


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 10, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I've lost 75 pounds over the last 2 years. I quit drinking alcohol! The only downside, is the increased desire to choke the living shit out of the assholes around me!!!


What the Hell dude , why not knock off some other habit . 75 fing lbs is some serious weight ! Well done , ya gotta move or die.........light and fast to the summit.......Haven't seen you around in a while.....figured you were on retreat.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> What the Hell dude , why not knock off some other habit . 75 fing lbs is some serious weight ! Well done , ya gotta move or die.........light and fast to the summit.......Haven't seen you around in a while.....figured you were on retreat.


 Thanks Mang, Yeah, once I retired, I did not need the extra mass! I took myself down to 180 LBs back when working, and it was bad. Construction requires a decent amount of muscle mass. I don't need it any more, so It's gone again! 
I took some time away. I witnessed another troll fest here a few months ago and, well, I don't suffer assholes very well. I would like to see more positivity and support, not animosity and insults. I'm retired and have lots of time, but none for fighting. So I'm back, to try again!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 13, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Thanks Mang, Yeah, once I retired, I did not need the extra mass! I took myself down to 180 LBs back when working, and it was bad. Construction requires a decent amount of muscle mass. I don't need it any more, so It's gone again!
> I took some time away. I witnessed another troll fest here a few months ago and, well, I don't suffer assholes very well. I would like to see more positivity and support, not animosity and insults. I'm retired and have lots of time, but none for fighting. So I'm back, to try again!


I'll bet your birthday party is still raging ! I can relate to the weight change transition.
For 40yrs I climbed industrial exhaust towers...worked at great heights ( no elevators or resting platforms which are mandatory today....the pussies.) . I weighed about 210 . A lot of science , a shit-ton of physical labor. Ya sure do need some mass .....mine just dwindled away. I blew otta here once also , same reasons.....however I was compelled to re-up.....lots of great members ! Ya just can't escape those ass-hats no matter where the Hell ya go.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 2, 2022)

MyFitnessPal app.

Track your calories. Just eat at a small deficit so you don't starve and hate yourself. Go for a 10min walk after each meal. Easy. Don't waste your time fasting or doing shitty diets. Best diets to follow are Vertical Diet by Stan Efferding or Renaissance Periodization. 

But you sound lazy so just try eat at a deficit and you will be garunteed to lose weight


----------



## arctic farmer (Jul 6, 2022)

Just answering the title question - I have not read the thread.

Ketovore or Carnivore, with intermittent fasting. I lost, lets see, from Feb 15th to July 4th I went from 240 to 173 so 67 lbs (I'm not done yet). No workouts, (I do walk), no counting, no hunger, just eat till I'm full. No snacks between meals, but no hunger too.

1. No Sugar
2. No Carbs
3. No Seed Oils
4. No starches

The best personnel health thing I've ever done, its fckin great - I am 60yr old, 5'7"

people who are smarter than me for info on youtube - Dr ken berry, (bit of a used car sales vibe but, he's not selling you anything), dr ben bickmen, (pure science ), dr Jason Fung (pure science and fasting), the diet doctor (diet science discussions).


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2022)

arctic farmer said:


> Just answering the title question - I have not read the thread.
> 
> Ketovore or Carnivore, with intermittent fasting. I lost, lets see, from Feb 15th to July 4th I went from 240 to 173 so 67 lbs (I'm not done yet). No workouts, (I do walk), no counting, no hunger, just eat till I'm full. No snacks between meals, but no hunger too.
> 
> ...


Well done! I need to do the same.


----------



## thecrazster (Nov 8, 2022)

intermittent fasting paired with eating better and healthier options works great.


----------



## Meast21 (Nov 8, 2022)

Cut you're sugar intake way down.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Nov 8, 2022)

I thought I was doing something unique by only eating once a day but found many do this.

I have lost 55 pounds.


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 14, 2022)

Yes, instead of exhausting workouts, add daily sports to your life, for example, I ride a bike every day from home to work, it helps to keep in shape. Don't eat sweet and fatty foods, it can also help. But here you need to look at how old you are since metabolism slows down and a simple diet doesn't help everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't eat after 7pm and sleep lots.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 14, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Don't eat after 7pm and sleep lots.


Thats usually when I start to eat


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya determination goes along way. I decided to quit smoking after 30 years, and am on week 7 now. Mind over matter.
> 
> Quitting one thing at a time is great advice too. Baby steps, lol.


Holy shit. Congratulations PadawanWarrior. I didn't realize it's been that long.

Everyone else talks to themselves so I'm just trying to fit in,


----------



## 2Water (Dec 14, 2022)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


I started at 309 2 years ago, currently 217. All I did was intermittent fasting and walking. I did do some light exercising, but only when I fell like it. I wish you all the best on your health journey my friend


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Thats usually when I start to eat


I get that reaction a lot.. you must be a night owl or like to eat.


----------



## Jamie0715 (Dec 15, 2022)

dont eat more than your body is burning in a day. go outside do all your landscaping, get you a post hole digger and a ram rod and start digging for that porch you always wanted or stairs or whatever is going to make you dig them 4ft holes.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Dec 15, 2022)

I was going to the Gym lifted weights for 3 years. Gained. 

Started doing the Stepper instead and lost.

I was also working out in the Swimming Pool. 

At home I was cutting Firewood and Gardening and Hunting. 

Quit this when I messed my Arm up and dealing with Cancer. I gained 50 pounds. 

My Doctor was all over this. So I went to 1 meal a day. Lost my 50 wanting to lose more but with the Holidays I'm stuck, not losing but not gaining.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Dec 18, 2022)

Don't drink anything with sugar in it & walk every day. People just don't realize how many calories they drink per day.


----------



## Jamie0715 (Dec 18, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Don't drink anything with sugar in it & walk every day. People just don't realize how many calories they drink per day.


coffee water unsweet-teA


----------



## singlecoiled (Dec 18, 2022)

Edited,,, I said mean things and decided against


----------



## DrDukePHD (Dec 18, 2022)

Jamie0715 said:


> coffee water unsweet-teA


Are you saying people shouldn't have a 900-calorie Starbucks Venti Frappuccino at 8am to start off the day? How dare you sir! And what of my 1200 calorie McFlurry "drink" to go with my Big Mac? And what of my 800 calorie big gulp to get me through the work day  

Plain coffee, tea & water? *puke* lol


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 18, 2022)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


work out when you first wake up then don't eat anything until lunch lean meats very little grain.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Dec 18, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> work out when you first wake up then don't eat anything until lunch lean meats very little grain.


What meats specifically


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> What meats specifically


chicken, turkey, seafood, nothing processed like hot dogs and ham.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Dec 19, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Don't drink anything with sugar in it & walk every day. People just don't realize how many calories they drink per day.


Do pretty good. Plain Black Coffee until noon, then plain water.


----------



## Polly Wog (Dec 19, 2022)

I basically cut out carbs and my wife has stopped baking me homemade chocolate pies and cakes. I've lost over 50 lb in about a year and a half. I cut snack foods etc. except for some nuts. No chips etc.


----------



## Komak (Dec 28, 2022)

arctic farmer said:


> Just answering the title question - I have not read the thread.
> 
> Ketovore or Carnivore, with intermittent fasting. I lost, lets see, from Feb 15th to July 4th I went from 240 to 173 so 67 lbs (I'm not done yet). No workouts, (I do walk), no counting, no hunger, just eat till I'm full. No snacks between meals, but no hunger too.
> 
> ...


Honestly, 67lbs in 6 months is hella impressive! I'm just your usual "live active" guy(gardening, hunting, winter sports - you name it). But didn't think results like those are possible on pure diet to be honest! Going to look more into it for general knowledge


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 28, 2022)

Was gettting fat myself over the covid period. Reducing meal size was the key to my getting back to normal and not feeling overweight. Didnt exercise anymore than taking care of my kids. Normal chore stuff. Pretty obvious to me that i was stuffing my face with way too much food. Everyday. Is something you cant ignore, is the obvious answer. Your eating too much food. I can eat whatever i want, but i naturally eat a balanced diet some good some crap, just dont overdo it and im good. Exercise is also helpful but the true answer is to not over eat. Is too easy to over do it. Your stomach will adjust to the size it should be. You will start to feel full on less food and is prob where it should be imo. At first you will feel hungry but trust your not in need and wont die. Will be good for you in the long run. Will be the easiest weight you ever lost if you can control your intake.


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 28, 2022)

60lbs! Without working out? Have you tried meth?
Imo there is no way to lose that much without working out. I think youd die before losing 60lbs simply by reducing your intake. I didn’t read the whole thread so apologies if your unable to work out because of injury or health but if not you should of started exercising around 20lbs over.


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 28, 2022)

Polyuro said:


> Eat less and better. Working out converts fat to muscle and u don't lose much weight.


Does he just want to be ighter and weaker or healthier regardless of weight? I think if he was a muscle bound 250 hed be better than starving himself to a 250 lb bag of forskin no?


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya determination goes along way. I decided to quit smoking after 30 years, and am on week 7 now. Mind over matter.
> 
> Quitting one thing at a time is great advice too. Baby steps, lol.


Nice work and Good luck on kicking them butts


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 28, 2022)

Dont work out it turns fat into muscle and you won’t lose weight? Hahaha hey you got any appointments open doc.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 28, 2022)

While you can lose weight by simply dieting, nothing is going to beat diet AND exercise.

If you really want to burn the fat, you need to increase muscle mass. Your muscles are metabolizers. The more you have, the more calories you burn, and more efficiently.

Years ago I decided to get in shape. I went from 235 to 165 in about a year. I did the low/no carb diet, lean proteins and veggies, and followed the 5x5 weightlifting program.

If you were to do only ONE exercise, make it heavy barbell squats. Your leg muscles are your body's biggest metabolizers. It is the most bang for the buck exercise you can do.


----------



## Komak (Dec 28, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> While you can lose weight by simply dieting, nothing is going to beat diet AND exercise.


Yeap! Goal should be not just losing weight, but losing fat while maintaining, or even increasing muscle mass. Just starving yourself and losing both is never good.


MtRainDog said:


> Years ago I decided to get in shape. I went from 235 to 165 in about a year. I did the low/no carb diet, lean proteins and veggies, and followed the 5x5 weightlifting program.


5x5 is such a great program for the cut. I've done 2 cuts so far with it and lost barely any strength while cutting 30-ish lbs per cut.


MtRainDog said:


> If you were to do only ONE exercise, make it heavy barbell squats. Your leg muscles are your body's biggest metabolizers. It is the most bang for the buck exercise you can do.


That or heavy deadlifts. On top of that, heavy compounds also boost your hormone production like nothing else, and that helps with decreasing body fat too.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 28, 2022)

Komak said:


> 5x5 is such a great program for the cut. I've done 2 cuts so far with it and lost barely any strength while cutting 30-ish lbs per cut.
> 
> That or heavy deadlifts. On top of that, heavy compounds also boost your hormone production like nothing else, and that helps with decreasing body fat too.


5x5 is a great program, and it's just free, widely available knowledge that's been around forever.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Dec 28, 2022)

I’ve often heard the phrases : “You can’t outrun a bad diet” and “A 6 pack is made in the kitchen, not the gym” and am starting to believe them. I gained 45 pounds quickly in college - stoner roommates, pizza/wings/cheesesteak/mozzarella stick/fried twinkies and more - offered delivery until 4 am most nights, and we had a pizza place right outside the dorm entrance. I had my highschool athlete appetite, and new sedentary lifestyle of smoking and playing video games. Supplement with plenty of vitamin beer, and it got out of hand, fast. I was 6’5” and got up to 275#. I wound up losing it all a few years later by working in the kitchen and learning how to cook. I cut out fast food, alcohol, and sugar, and just cooked at home. I never weighed or portioned any food, never “dieted”, never got a gym membership. Just staying active and eating better, the weight came off. I’ve been steady between 210-215# for about a decade now. I can wear all of my highschool clothes (I’m actually a pant size smaller than I was in highschool). My blood sugar also returned to normal after having swings, and fears of pre-diabetes. My wife lost 30 pounds too, not doing shit but eating what I cooked and giving up the processed junk.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Dec 28, 2022)

Back when I was younger I lost 55 pounds in two months by watching what I ate and working.

But gained it back. Figure this time is better.

When I was first married weighed 145 pounds. I'm no longer able to do things. Went to my Doctor and I weighed 305 pounds. He said I was fat. So now I'm down to 250 pounds, plan on losing much more.


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Dec 28, 2022)

Outside the health benefits from exercising, why wouldn't you want to work out.. 

I myself am not one to sit around, I have to be active.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 29, 2022)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> I’ve often heard the phrases : “You can’t outrun a bad diet” and “A 6 pack is made in the kitchen, not the gym”


Don't forget blue shorts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2022)

Get the flu


----------



## DavidKidd (Jan 4, 2023)

Healthy food and try to do sport


----------



## Bongoloid (Jan 4, 2023)

Oldguyrealy said:


> Back when I was younger I lost 55 pounds in two months by watching what I ate and working.
> 
> But gained it back. Figure this time is better.
> 
> When I was first married weighed 145 pounds. I'm no longer able to do things. Went to my Doctor and I weighed 305 pounds. He said I was fat. So now I'm down to 250 pounds, plan on losing much more.


Don't eat anything that tastes good is the key.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jan 4, 2023)

Bongoloid said:


> Don't eat anything that tastes good is the key.


Oh I was told by a Nurse years ago if I had anything in my mouth that taste good spit it out I'm not to eat it.

Actually there is very few things I'm supposed to have but I need a life.

I have found eating one meal a day is working. I've lost about 60 pounds.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jan 4, 2023)

Hey does it do any good to not have any THC for a few days?


----------



## Phytoplankton (Jan 5, 2023)

I dropped 100 lbs, it took about a year. No sugar (except for my morning coffee creamer) and I try to keep my carb intake at 30% or less of the daily allowance, read all labels, sugar hides everywhere. I eat meat, dairy, and vegetables. I'm down from 2 blood pressure pills to 1/2 a pill. My cholesterol went from 250 to 100, and my A1C went from 7.4 to 5.8. I'm still working on losing another 40 lbs. I did not increase my exercise, but to lose this next bunch of weight I'm gonna have to start walking. It's a long slow road, but start the journey, I feel sooo much better.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Friday at 8:50 PM)

Grilled chicken (white meat) or fish with veggie sides preferably fresh uncanned with only water to drink. Do it for ONE month. If you dont lose 15-20% of your overall weight you are cheating. 

I did the chicken, seafood and fish with baked potatoes and fresh veggies no seasonings no butter no bread in 2009 (45 yrs old). I bought an indoor grill and only cooked for myself. Cost averaged $5 per meal. Drank only water. Went from 235 to 172 in 6 weeks and could see abs again! Had a couple of my clients pull me close and ask if I had (serious health issues or cancer) the weight loss was so dramatic. 

Unfortunately, when I stopped I put it back on and a little more over the next year eating drive-thru food and drinking a 2 liter of Pepsi a day. 

The diet does work though and its better than going vegetarian!


----------



## Bongoloid (Friday at 8:59 PM)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Currently 314. Trying to get to 250


Lose 1lb then worry about the next one.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Friday at 9:07 PM)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Grilled chicken (white meat) or fish with veggie sides preferably fresh uncanned with only water to drink. Do it for ONE month. If you dont lose 15-20% of your overall weight you are cheating.
> 
> I did the chicken, seafood and fish with baked potatoes and fresh veggies no seasonings no butter no bread in 2009 (45 yrs old). I bought an indoor grill and only cooked for myself. Cost averaged $5 per meal. Drank only water. Went from 235 to 172 in 6 weeks and could see abs again! Had a couple of my clients pull me close and ask if I had (serious health issues or cancer) the weight loss was so dramatic.
> 
> ...


I'd just have to go easy on the unhealthy stuff so the diet wouldn't be as painful, . Then it might be easier to stick with it. And there's some seriously healthy stoners here that make some of that rabbit food look really good in the Food thread,


----------



## Delps8 (Saturday at 12:42 AM)

Over the long term, you will lose weight if the number of calories that you expend exceeds the calories that you take in. That's simple physics.

Weight loss is not consistent, you will tend to lose weight in "fits and starts" because you may lose weight for a few days in a row, then add some, then have a big drop, etc. That's just how our body has learned to handle life for the last 4.3 or so million years. It's only in the past, at best 200 years, the vast majority of humans didn't undergo repeated instances of lack of food so our bodies have spent a lot of time drawing on body fat when there wasn't enough food.

Can you lose 60 pounds without working out? Absolutely. It will take far longer than if you were to exercise but, sure you can lose 60 pounds. Males have will drop weight more quickly than women, youngsters more than seniors, and if you're obese or morbidly obese, you can do a higher % weight drop more easily than if you're just obese or overweight. I'm using those terms with their clinical meanings because I'm very familiar with this process, having lost over about 130 pounds the first time and, as of this morning, having lost 62.3 pounds in the 171 days since I started losing weight on 7/20/22.

If you don't exercise, you will also lose more muscle mass than you might want to. If you've got 60 pounds to lose it's highly likely that you didn't exercise much previously and right now just might be a good opportunity to change that behavior.


----------



## Delps8 (Saturday at 12:51 AM)

Toka416 said:


> Was gettting fat myself over the covid period. Reducing meal size was the key to my getting back to normal and not feeling overweight. Didnt exercise anymore than taking care of my kids. Normal chore stuff. Pretty obvious to me that i was stuffing my face with way too much food. Everyday. Is something you cant ignore, is the obvious answer. Your eating too much food. I can eat whatever i want, but i naturally eat a balanced diet some good some crap, just dont overdo it and im good. Exercise is also helpful but the true answer is to not over eat. Is too easy to over do it. Your stomach will adjust to the size it should be. You will start to feel full on less food and is prob where it should be imo. At first you will feel hungry but trust your not in need and wont die. Will be good for you in the long run. Will be the easiest weight you ever lost if you can control your intake.


Very true words. All of them. 

You can't gain weight if you don't put it in your mouth. That's not easy - been there done that. Doing it now, in fact. 60 pounds down in 170 days. I started a very low calorie diet on 7/20/22 and, within a day or two, didn't feel hungry. I got really hungry a couple of weeks ago but that's about it. Our bodies are used to functioning in times of very little or no food. That was SOP for the first 4.x million years or so — it's only in the past, maybe, 100 years that the human race didn't spend a huge amount of its time getting food.


----------



## Delps8 (Saturday at 1:02 AM)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> I’ve often heard the phrases : “You can’t outrun a bad diet” and “A 6 pack is made in the kitchen, not the gym” and am starting to believe them. I gained 45 pounds quickly in college - stoner roommates, pizza/wings/cheesesteak/mozzarella stick/fried twinkies and more - offered delivery until 4 am most nights, and we had a pizza place right outside the dorm entrance. I had my highschool athlete appetite, and new sedentary lifestyle of smoking and playing video games. Supplement with plenty of vitamin beer, and it got out of hand, fast. I was 6’5” and got up to 275#. I wound up losing it all a few years later by working in the kitchen and learning how to cook. I cut out fast food, alcohol, and sugar, and just cooked at home. I never weighed or portioned any food, never “dieted”, never got a gym membership. Just staying active and eating better, the weight came off. I’ve been steady between 210-215# for about a decade now. I can wear all of my highschool clothes (I’m actually a pant size smaller than I was in highschool). My blood sugar also returned to normal after having swings, and fears of pre-diabetes. My wife lost 30 pounds too, not doing shit but eating what I cooked and giving up the processed junk.


That's a win-win. You've added years to your life expectancy and you've also vastly improved the quality of your life. A couple of things that will click for you. Think back to how you would tie/put on your shoes before you lost weight. You'd have to kick our you knees so that you could bend over and tie your laces. Once the weight goes, you just lean over and tie them. Another thing - after the weight goes, you can cross your legs. That was a big deal for me. After being on my diet for a while, I was sitting, talking to someone and I realized that, for the first time in…decades(?) I could cross my legs. Little things but those little things mean big things. 

Congrats on weight loss. And for the wife. You're earning back quality years.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Saturday at 5:43 AM)

The biggest thing I noticed was that my back pain got better. Working on my feet for long days was hell on my back and knees. Theyre still pretty shot, but I’m glad I didn’t carry that weight for decades. Weed helps the back pain. Now I just have to find a way to lower this stress level, and I might live long enough to yell at the kids that accidentally step on my lawn.


----------



## Delps8 (Saturday at 9:49 AM)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> The biggest thing I noticed was that my back pain got better. Working on my feet for long days was hell on my back and knees. Theyre still pretty shot, but I’m glad I didn’t carry that weight for decades. Weed helps the back pain. Now I just have to find a way to lower this stress level, and I might live long enough to yell at the kids that accidentally step on my lawn.


Middle aged males tend to accumulate weight around the belly and that can lead to a medical condition called "metabolic syndrome" which takes its toll slowly but is a deadly combo. In addition to having to haul around all of the extra mass, the accumulated fat can really throw off your posture and that can lead to back and, perhaps, knee problems.

"live long enough to yell at the kids that accidentally step on my lawn." - that's the spirit!  Pat yourself on the back for dropping the poundage. And now that you're at a comfortable weight, you can cross that issue off the list of things that aggravate you and then start getting rid of the other things that are stressors. 

Seeing that this is RIU (home of the "pictures or it didn't happen"  ), I've attached a photo of me in Costco in 2013±, after my first weight loss trip. I'm holding about 100 pounds of pork loin and that's what I was carrying around with me for the last two of years of my obesity. 

When you do a big weight loss like that and then go out and do some activity, like a hike, for example, grab a back pack and put some weight in it and then go for your hike. It's a _really_ good way to remind yourself what you've accomplished. Pro tip - a cinder block weighs 44 pounds. 





Loving the scale this AM - another pound gone. That's 5.3 pounds in 7 days (one day was down 1.3 then up 1.3 the next) so I'm 1.7 pounds from "Onederland", which is what you celebrate on MyFitnessPal.com when you break down through a hundred pound level. I've logged on to MFP every day for over 4,400 days. It's a great site to track calories.


----------

